# Moving my Edge drive to an external drive on Bolt?



## jpr602 (Jun 13, 2015)

My Edge died, probably a power supply or logic board issue. I think the drive is okay. Tivo is replacing the Edge but won't transfer my recordings. Can I pull the Edge hard drive, mount it in an enclosure, and connect it to my Bolt as an external drive? What type of enclosure (be as specific as possible please)? Will Bolt try to erase/reformat the drive?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Most likely the drive has died and even if it still works, the shows on there are encrypted so only the original device (Tivo Edge) can access it.

You should connect the hard drive to a PC and run the manufacturer's diagnostic software, but do not let your PC format it because it will think its a new unformatted drive and ask to prepare it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jpr602 said:


> My Edge died, probably a power supply or logic board issue. I think the drive is okay. Tivo is replacing the Edge but won't transfer my recordings. Can I pull the Edge hard drive, mount it in an enclosure, and connect it to my Bolt as an external drive? What type of enclosure (be as specific as possible please)? Will Bolt try to erase/reformat the drive?


TiVo may want the Edge intact if they are replacing it. 


Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

The problem is that one has to open it. Sometimes, I have read here that TiVo, if you break the paper seals on the outside of the plastic outer case, it voids the warranty.


----------

